# Ram 3500 With A Hemi



## DeereFarmer

I'm looking for a truck with a crew cab now. I found a very clean 2003 Ram 3500 crew cab dually with a Hemi in it. I'm worried about the Hemi being way underpowered for this truck. I need to tow around a 9000 lb (probably less, but lets say 9000 to be safe). Will this get the job done? I want a diesel, but would settle for a gasser. The truck has 175K on it, but a brand new tranny and engine were intalled 80K ago. Guy is asking $11,500 for it. I'm up in the air about the whole thing. Steer me in the right direction guys!


----------



## snowsniper1

my brother inlaw is ent doctor and a few mobile testing units,were they do hearing test and such at factorys.his 2 fith wheel units are both ram 3500 quad cab with hemi's and he love them one has over 250k as of new years when i was talking to him.trailers run around 12,000lbs


----------



## V_Scapes

Ive got a hemi in my 07 mason dump. The hemis pack alot of power, especially if you compare them to the 5.4 tritons. That might be pretty heavy tow for a gas motor but I wouldnt put it past the hemi. I was pushing some pretty deep piles with my truck this past storm and the hemi had more than enough balls to handle it. i have a 04 1500 hemi and there is a slight change between 05 and 06 hemis. the 06 and later motors are a bit smoother it seems but still have the same amount of power.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thanks for the advice. I'm still up in the air about it. I know my buddy has towed a 12K 5th wheel with his 2500 regular cab with a Hemi in it, but my trailer is a bumper pull. Like I said, it'll be more like 6K tops, but I don't want to under estimate the weight and then run into an issue.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Diesel is for sure the better towing motor but the HEMI will do just fine.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yeah my last three trucks have all been diesels and I love them. I'm just not wanting to pay the insane prices people want for a beat up old rusted out diesel. I'm looking for a very particular truck and its hard to find a used one with everything that I need.


----------



## plowguy43

I really doubt it will be a problem. Only thing to remember is its a HEMI, and it likes to rev to make the most power. So when a Cummin's is putting along up a hill at 1800-2000RPM just using boost, then HEMI is best spinning 4500-5000RPM's to get you the most power. 

The up and downside is the tranny. Plus - The Auto Tranny has proven to be very very reliable. You will only find problems on the interent forums when guys have modded the HEMI to over 400 HP to the wheels. The 2nd Prime gear is the weakest and first to let go when modded. The downside- The gear spacing on the tranny. Its a glorified 3speed with 2 overdrives. The first gear is very short followed by a long 2nd and longer 3rd. Its not bad towing normally, but if you're in a very hilly area (like me) it gets annoying- You'll be reving at 4,000 RPM in the power band and then it upshifts and you are down at 2500RPM bogging, so it downshifts again and again and again....


----------



## mnglocker

The Hemi will have plenty of snort, it's just a thirsty ******* when put in a truck, especially one heavy enough to keep it working. I would gander that you'd be lucky to get at best 9-10 mpg w/o a trailer.


----------



## DeereFarmer

plowguy43;1185025 said:


> I really doubt it will be a problem. Only thing to remember is its a HEMI, and it likes to rev to make the most power. So when a Cummin's is putting along up a hill at 1800-2000RPM just using boost, then HEMI is best spinning 4500-5000RPM's to get you the most power.
> 
> The up and downside is the tranny. Plus - The Auto Tranny has proven to be very very reliable. You will only find problems on the interent forums when guys have modded the HEMI to over 400 HP to the wheels. The 2nd Prime gear is the weakest and first to let go when modded. The downside- The gear spacing on the tranny. Its a glorified 3speed with 2 overdrives. The first gear is very short followed by a long 2nd and longer 3rd. Its not bad towing normally, but if you're in a very hilly area (like me) it gets annoying- You'll be reving at 4,000 RPM in the power band and then it upshifts and you are down at 2500RPM bogging, so it downshifts again and again and again....


Thanks for the info, I was hoping you would chime in plowguy43. You know your Dodges. I would never mod this truck other than maybe exhaust and a toolbox. I am in a very hilly area where I tow, so that is a downside.


----------



## DeereFarmer

mnglocker;1185119 said:


> The Hemi will have plenty of snort, it's just a thirsty ******* when put in a truck, especially one heavy enough to keep it working. I would gander that you'd be lucky to get at best 9-10 mpg w/o a trailer.


I weas hoping to pull 12 MPG. I realize this will be a fuel pig and don't expect it to be anything more than that. I am alos looking at a mint Chevy 2500HD Duramax, but its $7000 more. I'm not sure I want to spend that much for just a tow rig, but it does have only 85K miles and never worked a day in its life. Life's decisions...


----------



## mnglocker

DeereFarmer;1185156 said:


> I weas hoping to pull 12 MPG. I realize this will be a fuel pig and don't expect it to be anything more than that. I am alos looking at a mint Chevy 2500HD Duramax, but its $7000 more. I'm not sure I want to spend that much for just a tow rig, but it does have only 85K miles and never worked a day in its life. Life's decisions...


What's the rush? Keep your eyes peeled for a CTD and drink the Cummins Kool-Aid. (It taste good)


----------



## plowguy43

mnglocker;1185119 said:


> The Hemi will have plenty of snort, it's just a thirsty ******* when put in a truck, especially one heavy enough to keep it working. I would gander that you'd be lucky to get at best 9-10 mpg w/o a trailer.


Show me a 3/4 or 1 Ton Gasser that gets better MPG's with the same power as the HEMI and I'll show you the easter bunny LOL. Honestly, I've spent plenty of time in all 3 brands and can honeslty tell you they all get the same mileage. The HEMI has more power than the others except for the V10 Ford (This includes the new Gas offerings- Ford 6.2, etc).



DeereFarmer;1185153 said:


> Thanks for the info, I was hoping you would chime in plowguy43. You know your Dodges. I would never mod this truck other than maybe exhaust and a toolbox. I am in a very hilly area where I tow, so that is a downside.


Thanks I appreciate it. I've grown up around Dodge Trucks, owned 5 of them, and am kinda obsessed with trucks in general (thankfully I got a job with a fleet company overseeing repairs and management of them). The HEMI loves gear, I wish I had 4.56's or higher in my truck. The overdrive is high enough that with 4.10's and my 285's at 70mph I'm just under 2000RPM. Gear's really help the HEMI when put in these trucks.

Personally I'd spend the extra $$$ and get the duramax. It has less mileage, will get better MPG's while towing, do it easier, and will have a higher resale when your done with it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

plowguy43;1185327 said:


> Show me a 3/4 or 1 Ton Gasser that gets better MPG's with the same power as the HEMI and I'll show you the easter bunny LOL..


I'm with you brother!


----------



## plowguy43

Thanks, I keep him locked up in the basement for times like these.


----------



## DeereFarmer

mnglocker;1185274 said:


> What's the rush? Keep your eyes peeled for a CTD and drink the Cummins Kool-Aid. (It taste good)


I've got to start towing in the spring, so I want to get something now and start working the bugs out of it a little. I don't want to fully set up my F350 to tow and then sell it a month later, plus I don't want to be towing with a 6" lift and 37" tires.


----------



## DeereFarmer

plowguy43;1185327 said:


> Show me a 3/4 or 1 Ton Gasser that gets better MPG's with the same power as the HEMI and I'll show you the easter bunny LOL. Honestly, I've spent plenty of time in all 3 brands and can honeslty tell you they all get the same mileage. The HEMI has more power than the others except for the V10 Ford (This includes the new Gas offerings- Ford 6.2, etc).


I'm like you, I have had almost every heavy dut truck they make. They all have pros and cons. I've had two F350s with the 7.3L, a F350 with the 6.0L, a F250 with the V10, a gas GMC 2500HD, and the list just goes on. None of them get great mileage no matter what! Its pretty sad when I'm happy with 15 MPG with my F350.


----------



## Milwaukee

plowguy43;1185327 said:


> Show me a 3/4 or 1 Ton Gasser that gets better MPG's with the same power as the HEMI and I'll show you the easter bunny LOL. Honestly, I've spent plenty of time in all 3 brands and can honeslty tell you they all get the same mileage. The HEMI has more power than the others except for the V10 Ford (This includes the new Gas offerings- Ford 6.2, etc).


How you explain on this one 01 F250 reg cab with 5.4L 200K miles. Have ability to get 16 mpg cruise on 80- 93 mph due limiter speed. It have 3.73 Rpm were around 3k.

Just get diesel for tow rig.


----------



## plowguy43

That's nice- unloaded (no ballast or plow) my HEMI gets 16 driving in my hilly area. Granted most roads are 50mph roads but its pretty consistant at 16mpg. This is also with 33" tires.

Please post your bias elsewhere.


----------



## RacingZR

plowguy43;1186942 said:


> That's nice- unloaded (no ballast or plow) my HEMI gets 16 driving in my hilly area. Granted most roads are 50mph roads but its pretty consistant at 16mpg. This is also with 33" tires.
> 
> Please post your bias elsewhere.


Holy cow, really??? I only get 12 with mine and that's with 3.73's :laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is my thoughts... Why a dually??? They are more expensive to run.... Have an extra set of tires, more weight, less aerodynamic the list goes on.... Just to pull a 6000lb trailer !!! 

The million dollar questions are?? 
How many miles do you drive in a year ?

What percentage towing will the truck be doing???

Any distance less than 30 000 miles or less than 30% towing then the Hemi is the power plant for you. Many will argue these facts but experience will pervail. It comes down to dollars and cents.

I love the looks of the Dodge duallys and the sound of the Cummins engine. But why get them just for these reasons. It is way smarter to get the vehicle that fits your budget and work habits. Allways think about 2-3 years in the future too. I have seen way too many perople get a new 1500 series truck for work to find they need to trade it in a few years later because they out grew the truck. 

I think a 2500 series gasser would be a perfect fit.


----------



## Milwaukee

plowguy43;1186942 said:


> That's nice- unloaded (no ballast or plow) my HEMI gets 16 driving in my hilly area. Granted most roads are 50mph roads but its pretty consistant at 16mpg. This is also with 33" tires.
> 
> Please post your bias elsewhere.


Nope it have 1K lb of brick ship to another State.

From what I heard Hemi is beast but gas hog. Very few people I know get 16 mpg are retired old people.


----------



## huskerfan523

I can get 15+- with mine all highway, but I drive 90% city where its 10-11 ave. Any hd with an hd motor is gonna suck unless its a turbodeisel... mines 04 qc 2500 btw. If you are getting 16 doin 90 never ever sell that truck because you've got one of a kind. Cummins won't even do that. My civic barely did that! (Ok that's exaggerating a bit ) probably don't need a dually for under 10k lbs though, even if it is every day. I wouldn't get the hemi dually, but if you can't swing the duramax, which was the same boat I wasin when I got my truck, be patient. Its funny how the right truck always ends up showing up sooner or later. Hemi srw should be plenty for you.


----------



## plowguy43

Agreed Milwaukee's superduty is one of a kind getting 16mpg with 1000lbs in the bed. Must be a one off special from Ford.


----------



## Milwaukee

plowguy43;1187644 said:


> Agreed Milwaukee's superduty is one of a kind getting 16mpg with 1000lbs in the bed. Must be a one off special from Ford.


All I did was vacuum gauge and replace exhaust system. Who know exhaust on factory vehicles are so restrict flow.


----------



## randomb0b123

if its mostly for towing and your in an area with alot of hills wouldnt you think youd be better off with a stick shift?


----------



## jomama45

DeereFarmer;1185156 said:


> I weas hoping to pull 12 MPG. I realize this will be a fuel pig and don't expect it to be anything more than that. I am alos looking at a mint Chevy 2500HD Duramax, but its $7000 more. I'm not sure I want to spend that much for just a tow rig, but it does have only 85K miles and never worked a day in its life. Life's decisions...


This is JMO, but I've been around racing (IIRC, that's what you need the truck for) for almost 20 years. I've seen a lot of different tow rigs in that time. There's a reason most guys with the big trailers (at least around here) haul with either dually's or "toter homes". If you have to make a concession, I'd make the DRW a priority over the diesel. Obviously, gettign both in the same truck would be ideal, but there's some serious deals to be had on gas DRW's out there, mostly because they're not that sought after in the market. Especially since it's a fad nowaday's to own a truck to do the same commuting & "grocery-getting" that a Kia can perform. 

As for gas milage I have no idea how far you're traveling. But to put things in perspective, your race car probably gets 1/2 mile per gallon, using $6.25/gallon gas!  I'd save the $7K and put it into parts, savings, fuel to traveling to other tracks, etc.....

Good Luck.


----------



## mnglocker

Milwaukee;1187684 said:


> All I did was vacuum gauge and replace exhaust system. Who know exhaust on factory vehicles are so restrict flow.


The rest of us have to listen to our trucks though. As is my CTD is loud enough you have to dang near yell to the person next to you.


----------



## DeereFarmer

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1187073 said:


> The million dollar questions are??
> How many miles do you drive in a year ?
> 
> What percentage towing will the truck be doing???
> 
> I think a 2500 series gasser would be a perfect fit.


Great questioms here DAFF. I drive MAYBE 10,000 miles a year and would be towing around 2500 miles or so per year. I'm thinking a 2500 gasser would work too. I always want a truck that I'll never grow out of only to find out I don't need one that big:realmad: I'm going to sell my '99, get the cash in hand, then start shopping around and see what the best bang for my buck is with a cash deal.


----------



## plowguy43

Most guys who own a HEMI with a 6 speed manual say its gearing is matched perfectly to the HEMIs powerband. Don't know if you have a preference but I would consider that if possible.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I would love to find a 6 speed if I could. Nothing better than a manual transmission!


----------



## swtiih

gas motor in the dually pulling 9000lbs , you will be lucky to get 8mpg


----------



## randomb0b123

found your truck http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...5455931?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item230d355b3b


----------



## DeereFarmer

I need a crew cab. If it wasn't for that, I'd be all over that truck.


----------



## swtiih

Stick shifts are a pain


----------



## MrPLow2011

you see this? I bet you could buy this for 15k or lil less

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2160294872.html


----------



## DeereFarmer

Wow, I missed that one. Thats pretty nice looking! Thanks for the link!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Well, I ended up getting an '03 2500 Hemi automatic to hold me over until I can afford a newer diesel. I like it, seems to be a good truck with tons of power. I'm happy. It'll do the trick for now. Thanks for all the help guys. I'll take more pics when its light out. It was getting dark when I picked it up.


----------



## RacingZR

Nice truck, looks like mine but blue instead of white!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I got a really good deal on it. It has 160K highway miles on it (it had 40K on it when it was sold to the second owner in 2006, so the second owner drove it a ton). There is not a spec of rust anywhere, you can eat off the frame. It has never plowed or towed. It needs 2 tailgate straps and the tailgate bedliner, maybe a serpentine belt, and the power steering pump is weeping a little. Other than that everything is perfect. I paid $7600 for it.


----------



## randomb0b123

that is a pretty good deal kinda stinks its automatic but i guess its ok since it was such a good price


----------



## RacingZR

Good deal, 112K on mine.


----------



## plowguy43

DeereFarmer;1258360 said:


> I got a really good deal on it. It has 160K highway miles on it (it had 40K on it when it was sold to the second owner in 2006, so the second owner drove it a ton). There is not a spec of rust anywhere, you can eat off the frame. It has never plowed or towed. It needs 2 tailgate straps and the tailgate bedliner, maybe a serpentine belt, and the power steering pump is weeping a little. Other than that everything is perfect. I paid $7600 for it.


Nice lookin truck, I wish my truck was that color. The HEMI definitely has plenty of power, the ones who say it doesn't never have driiven one.


----------



## EGLC

plowguy43;1185327 said:


> Show me a 3/4 or 1 Ton Gasser that gets better MPG's with the same power as the HEMI and I'll show you the easter bunny LOL.


my 03 6.0L chevy had just as much balls as my 03 hemi.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I had an '02 GMC 2500HD regular cab 6.0L with 4.10s and that truck was a rocket ship. Tons of power, especially merging onto highways. This Hemi holds it's own even being a quad cab with the 3.73s.


----------



## plowguy43

EGLC;1258693 said:


> my 03 6.0L chevy had just as much balls as my 03 hemi.





DeereFarmer;1258978 said:


> I had an '02 GMC 2500HD regular cab 6.0L with 4.10s and that truck was a rocket ship. Tons of power, especially merging onto highways. This Hemi holds it's own even being a quad cab with the 3.73s.


The 6.0 definitely has plenty of power, never said it didn't, but they definitely are thirsty like the HEMI which was my point.


----------



## LHK2

PM me. I have a 2003 Dodge crew with the cummins, auto 4x4. I am selling. Tons of power and better mpg than a gas. Let me know if you are intersested.


----------



## sven_502

plowguy43;1187644 said:


> Agreed Milwaukee's superduty is one of a kind getting 16mpg with 1000lbs in the bed. Must be a one off special from Ford.


The only way that would ever happen is if it was being towed by a duramax.

We own a 2003 7700 f150 with 3.73s and stock size tires, and just driving highway unloaded buys you 13-14 on a good day, at around 65mph. Don't even bring up the subject of towing the horse trailer.

We took a trip in a buddies 2003 supercrew f150 5.4 (350 mile trip) and averaged 13.3 mpg, doing 70mph. Granted, he has 285s, but really, that just sucks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Farmer looks like you found a keeper. NTM a great deal. The truck will be perfect for you and handle any blade with ease. Keep in mind you have an 2000 gal fuel card in your pocket for the price difference between the diesel and gas.


----------



## DeereFarmer

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1259985 said:


> Farmer looks like you found a keeper. NTM a great deal. The truck will be perfect for you and handle any blade with ease. Keep in mind you have an 2000 gal fuel card in your pocket for the price difference between the diesel and gas.


Thanks!! I appreciate all the help that you (and everyone else) has given me and I'm happy to own a Dodge again!ussmileyflag


----------



## randomb0b123

is this truck going to plow?


----------



## Mopard

Truck looks great ... good luck with it!
I had an '04 Hemi identical to my '06 CTD (both ordered new so I know their history) ... Hemi had plenty of power though nothing compared to the torque of the CTD, simply no comparison ... moved up to CTD because of the ridiculous Hemi fuel mileage when towing or plowing. Hwy wasn't bad with the Hemi but when working it hard ... forget it. Plowing with the CTD I get nearly triple the fuel mileage of the Hemi ... from 3-4 mpg to 10-11 mpg give or take ... with the type of plowing I do. Hand calculated.
Resale value: You will get your money back+ with the investment in the CTD ... especially with fuel at $5 or $6 per gallon or more. One drawback ... diesel use to be cheaper than gas but it is often more expensive these days since this ULSD showed up. Thieves.
I would never go back to a gas truck unless I could get away with a light duty 1500 of some sort ... but to each their own. 
The Dodge dealer here sells a ton of HD trucks, usually has 50 or 60 minimum around at any given time but you will rarely find a Hemi on the lot ... they just don't sell and resale/trade-in value today is horrible. 
I wish we could put this "horsepower race" behind us and start concentrating on fuel mileage ... especially in the diesel market.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I hear ya Mopard. I would love to have a Cummins rights now, especially selling my old Powerstroke to buy this Hemi, but the funds just aren't quite there right now. This truck needs to last me a year then I will be upgrading to a 2006+ Cummins. The Hemi will do the trick for now. It won't win any races, it won't pass a gas station, and it won't make me $1,000,000 on resale, but I'll run it until I can get back into the diesel market.


----------

